# IDE-Brenner und DVD-Laufwerk lassen sich nicht mounten

## ugoebel

Hallo,

ich bin neuer Gentoo-User und auch neuer devfs-Benutzer. Ohne SCSI-Emulation werden die devices "/dev/cdroms/cdrom0" (hdc) für den Brenner  und "/dev/cdroms/cdrom1" (hdd) für das DVD-Laufwerk angelegt. Mit den entsprechenden Einträgen in fstab kann ich auf beide Laufwerke zugreifen.

Wenn ich die SCSI-Emulation einschalte werden die devices /dev/scd0 und /dev/scd1 als links auf 

"/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0" und 

"/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target1" angelegt.

Ebenso existieren die devices /dev/sg0 und /dev/sg1 als links auf

"scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/generic" und "scsi/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/generic"

Mit xcdroast kann ich auch problemlos eine CD im DVD-Laufwerk mit dem Brenner kopieren.

Nur schaffe ich es jetzt nicht mehr eine CD im DVD-Laufwerk oder im CD-Brenner zu mounten.

Ich habe schon alle oben angegebenen Devices in die fstab eingetragen aber es kommt immer die Fehlermeldung

"mount: /dev/scd1 is not a block device" (z.B.)

Die Einträge in fstab sehen z.B. folgendermaßen aus:

/dev/scd0     /mnt/cdrecorder iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/scd1     /mnt/cdrom       iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Einträge in fstab aussehen sollen und welche Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen?

Vielen Dank im voraus

Udo

----------

## shakti

 *ugoebel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/scd0     /mnt/cdrecorder iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0
> 
> /dev/scd1     /mnt/cdrom       iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0
> ...

 

tja udo bin mir nicht sicher aber versuchs mal so:

/dev/scd0 /mnt/cdrecorder iso9660 user,noauto,ro 0 0

----------

## ugoebel

Die Option "user" bedeutet das jeder User und nicht nur "root" die devices benutzen kann. Ich habs aber trotzdem mal ausprobiert und es ändert sich leider nichts. Denoch, danke für die Antwort.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

Danke 

Udo

----------

## shakti

hmm... meine /dev/scd0 zeigt auf /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

----------

## ugoebel

Dieses device gibt es bei mir nicht. Woran kann das liegen?

Danke

Udo

----------

## shakti

dass einzige an was ich im moment noch empfehlen kann ist vieleicht dein kernel? schau dir scsi support genauer an und unter ata/ide/mfm/rll suuport --> ide,ata atapi block devices --> scsi emulation support?

----------

